# Ullana being spade on July 23rd



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

To my friends at SM, as you may know, here in Germany, spay/neuter IS PROHIBITED unless the dog has some serious health issues.

Well, my sweet Ullana, who is 8+, started exhibiting hormonal issues in the last several months.

While being in heat, she also had episodes in which she has had discharge from her nipples, and became very needy and sensitive.

We took her to our vet and he suggested spaying her to avoid further health complications.

Here in Germany it is very uncommon for dog parents to proceed with such surgery, and it came to us as an unexpected surprise. 

I know in the U.S. you go through this all the time, and you even encourage spay/neutering at early age, but being that we live in Germany, you can understand our anxiety not being used to this fact.

We are glad to say that we signed Ullana with a Health Insurance not too long ago and unintentionally just in time to cover the surgery expenses.

Please understand our state of mind ... for us it is as if our sweet Ullana will be undergoing A MAJOR SURGERY.

All positive wishes are needed and welcomed! 

Thank you.

Ullana's mommy & daddy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll certainly keep Ullana in my thoughts and prayers. Even though it's common and encouraged here, I was still a nervous wreck when mine were spayed and neutered. Everything turned out OK! 
Wow! I wasn't aware of the spay/ neuter issue in Germany. I'm curious as to why it's prohibited?Is there a lot of dogs in shelters because of it?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I also wasn't aware that it was actually prohibited! 

Sending good thoughts that all goes well for your baby!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I will keep Ullana in my thoughts and prayers. Different countries have such different views on things. Hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Alexa, I will certainly add Ullana to my prayers for the 23rd. It is always unsettling when they have to go under anesthesia---esp. since she is your only child! :tender: I know Sven will also be much concerned so you will both be prayed over as well. I sense the anxiety even as I read your message. I know you have a good vet & that will help some, but you won't rest until she is home free. 
I don't know if I will have internet in France this week but I will try to go to a cafe otherwise to check up on you all. I send you big, big hugs, my friend. I would tell you not to worry but that would be senseless.
:sorry: that she has these issues and I so hope this will fix things for her. Do you have a soft collar for afterwards?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alexandra - you already know I'm sending thoughts and prayers to you and Ullana. I know we'll all be happy when we hear from you that she's come out of surgery and is doing fine. This is almost always harder on us than it is on our fluffs. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sending good thoughts. I know how anxious we are when they have surgery.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Prayers definitely headed that way for sweet Ullana.
It is so difficult when you know they need surgery and they have to be put under...the wait and the anticipation are terrible.
I am sorry that she is having problems and not feeling well.
Big hugs to this sweet princess and to You and her daddy 
XOXOXOXO


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I will keep Ullana in my prayers! Odd about the rules in Germany! I wonder what the logic is for those rules? Are there lots of stray dogs & an over abundance of dogs in Germany due to this law? It seems like a cruel law to me. I don't understand this law. 

If you scroll down on the page in this link you will see a list of health problems caused by not spaying, pyrometra infection is one of them. The whole page in it's entirety is also interesting & informative though. 
Spaying (Ovariohysterectomy) Female Dogs

I was told not neutering male dogs can cause prostate cancer in males.
Benefits of Neutering (Castrating) Male Dogs & Puppies


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Here in Germany, surprisingly, there is no overpopulation of dogs, non BYB or stray dogs.

The shelters are not crowded at all. Therefore the Government doesn't find it necessary to put the dogs under the stress surgery unless it becomes necessary for health reasons.

Yes different point of view in each country.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I will keep Ullana in my prayers! Odd about the rules in Germany! I wonder what the logic is for those rules? Are there lots of stray dogs & an over abundance of dogs in Germany due to this law? It seems like a cruel law to me. I don't understand this law.
> 
> If you scroll down on the page in this link you will see a list of health problems caused by not spaying, pyrometra infection is one of them. The whole page in it's entirety is also interesting & informative though.
> Spaying (Ovariohysterectomy) Female Dogs
> ...



Thanks for the informative links!

But there are pro's and con's of spaying / neutering dogs. 

Spayed and neutered dogs can get serious illnesses, too. 

http://www.2ndchance.info/cruciatelongtermneuter.htm

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/09/30/neutering-health-risks.aspx

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...2014/06/13/neutering-spaying-cancer-risk.aspx


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Wishing her a smooth surgery and speed recovery! Both my girls were spayed, one at 3 years old and one at 1.3 years old, they bounced back in no time. Elena was up to play only 2 days after the surgery, the hardest part was to keep her calm and resting. One of my boys had a 3 to 4 days 'out of it' recover, I blame the old vet practices, the second boy was also back on track in 2 days. Hope that helps you to stay calm.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wishing Ullana an easy procedure and a speedy recovery and hugs to you!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Alexandra your such a wonderful mommy, I know your worried, I remember when I had Matilda spay, I worried something terrible, she did better then I did. 
I'll be praying for precious Ullana she'll make it through just fine. She has mommy there to take good care of her:wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

U.......Unequivocably, the surgery will go wonderful:aktion033:

L........Little Ullana will "bounce" in no time:happy:

L........Little treats will help:yahoo:

A.......Alexandra is a wonderful, caring, loving, worried mommy:smpullhair:

N.......Naturally:heart:

A.......And God will be watching the Vet's hands and will guide him to a perfect surgeryrayer:olice::woohoo2:


We all know how you worry Alexandra, but we also know that all will be over and Ulli will feel much better:Good luck:





.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of good thoughts for you and Ullana. I wish her a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Alexa said:


> Here in Germany, surprisingly, there is no overpopulation of dogs, non BYB or stray dogs.
> 
> The shelters are not crowded at all. Therefore the Government doesn't find it necessary to put the dogs under the stress surgery unless it becomes necessary for health reasons.
> 
> Yes different point of view in each country.


I am keeping you both in my prayers and thoughts! Everything will be fine with sweet Ullana :thumbsup::wub: I had no idea that it was prohibited in Germany! There are no strays in Austria and I'm honestly not aware of any shelters (I'm sure Sandi can tell me more about this). 

Boycie was neutered in Bosnia and I will have Bubbles spayed at 6-7 months. I will also have here spayed in Bosnia since my friend is an amazing Vet and takes such good care of the pups B) They have a Vet in Austria, too but when it comes to surgery I feel safer with my friend.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you and Ullana now and on the 23rd.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Many, many thanks for all your kind and supportive words, that really helps and mean a lot to me!

The date is coming closer and I'm getting more nervous but I trust our vet so I try to calm down and hope she will bounce back to normal as quick as possible!

Thank you all again for supporting us! Will keep you updated of course!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Fee said:


> I am keeping you both in my prayers and thoughts! Everything will be fine with sweet Ullana :thumbsup::wub: I had no idea that it was prohibited in Germany! There are no strays in Austria and I'm honestly not aware of any shelters (I'm sure Sandi can tell me more about this).
> 
> Boycie was neutered in Bosnia and I will have Bubbles spayed at 6-7 months. I will also have here spayed in Bosnia since my friend is an amazing Vet and takes such good care of the pups B) They have a Vet in Austria, too but when it comes to surgery I feel safer with my friend.


Arnela, it's written in the german Animal Protection Act in § 6.
There are exceptions for cats and other animals.

TierSchG - Einzelnorm

I think Austria has completely other laws. So far as I know from an austrian maltese breeder it's quite normal to spay / neuter over there.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thinking of you and Ullana...
You will both be in my thoughts and prayers till everything is okay and as the healing begins!
Big hugs from Me and Pooh ❤


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Thinking of you and Ullana...
> You will both be in my thoughts and prayers till everything is okay and as the healing begins!
> Big hugs from Me and Pooh ❤



Thank you so much, Cindy.

So tomorrow will be the day. I'm feeling like a nervous wreck actually. Just finished bathing her as I know after her surgery I won't be able to do it. 

Ullana is very relaxed and I try to do just the same.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are all in our thoughts/prayers. Be brave for her! Love you!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, tomorrow is the big day.
I bet she is all pretty and smelling good after her bath. 
Glad to hear that she is relaxed...I know how You feel, though.
I would be anxious too. 💗 it is because we love them so much that we worry. 
I'm sure she will do fine and you trust your vet with her so that is a definite plus!
Sending extra hugs and Pooh kisses!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexandra ... I am just catching up with this.

I am sure Ullana will recover nicely ... it helps her tremendously to have such a wonderful mommy like you.

However, I completely understand how anxious we can get when are fluff babies are having any kind of surgery. 

My prayers and positive thoughts are with you and Ullana. :tender:

Please give your beautiful Ullana kisses and gentle squeezes from her Auntie Marie. My love and hugs for both of you. :heart::wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Prayers and positive thoughts for little Ullana ' s surgery today. ❤
Praying that the surgery is easy for her and she is home soon and recovering. 
Alexandra...Prayers for you also...I know you are so worried...Peace to you and strength to see this through. 
Your little girl will be fine and home for spoiling soon.💖
Big hugs and Pooh kisses 💋 💕


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Prayers for Ullana's surgery today. Hugs.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Keeping Ullana in my prayers today and thinking of you too. Hoping all goes well and that she is home with you before you know it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying for Ullana and her surgery to go well and her healing quickly. :wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

She's back home and doing fine according to the circumstances. We're so happy and relieved to have back home now!


This pic was taken around noon today when we picked her up at the vet. 


A little more awake and she already made her first steps. I'm so proud of my brave, little girl!
I made this photo around half an hour ago.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So glad all went well. I bet she will be up and about, and back to her usual self before you know it. 
Get better soon Ullana! :Flowers 2:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yesterday I had prayer for precious Ullana, I wasn't sure about the time difference and last night I also prayed. I'll keep praying for her until you mommy says she's back to normal 
I can tell by the pictures she's not at her best. Alexandra give her loves from me.:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

That is great news!
Relieved to hear that she did well and is home . The pictures are precious❤ Take good care of her ...I know you will!
Gentle hugs and kisses from Me and Pooh ❤


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor little baby. She will be all better in no time. Love and kisses to Ullana.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Doing the happy dance in France! Kisses.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

So glad all went well. Please keep us informed as she heals . Gentke hugs to furbaby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow so glad she is being such a good patient. Get well soon little girl.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So happy to hear that everything went well with her and I just loved those pictures that we taken after she got home. Each day will be a better day and she will completely healed in not time.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

U........uh, finally home:chili:

L.........lots of tension behind us:w00t:

L.........little rest will give her strength:wub:

A.........and she will be a young chick again:HistericalSmiley:

N.........never again another surgery:thumbsup:

A.........and we are so happy it's over:aktion033:




.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope Ullana is feeling better this morning/afternoon. Hugs to the little ones.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Good morning! I'm doing so much better today. Slept very calmly and well and have eaten my breakfast this morning. I also went potty ... everything's nearly back to normal. 
Mommy stripped off the body I had to wear after surgery but I promised to be a good girl and don't touch my Ouch. 




Cuddling with mommy this afternoon. I enjoy being extra spoiled actually. 

Love Ullana


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Good news.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to see that Ullana is feeling so much better today and I am sure that by tomorrow she will be feeling even better!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Ulanna, you look so sweet and precious. :wub: 

I am so happy to hear you are feeling better and even ate your breakfast. I can see how comfy and cosy you are cuddling with your Mommy.:wub:

Please ask your beautiful Mommy to give you gentle hugs and kisses from your Auntie Marie.:wub:

Alexandra, I am so happy for you and Ulanna that she is recovering so well.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So glad the surgery went well!! :wub: When Carley was spayed, I bought some infant onesies and it kept her from licking plus she looked adorable in them.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, so happy to see she's home and I'm sure you are relieved Alexa.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you for checking in and leaving your good well wishes for her.

She has a plaster on the area and doesn't try to lick on it so far. 

Here's a pic of her from today afternoon. 


I'm sleeping me well!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She will probably be feeling much better tomorrow and up and moving more.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

She is so adorable! I'm so glad she is doing well, how relieved you must be! We worry so much for these precious little beings :heart:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you for all your sweet recovery wishes!

Yesterday I went out visiting a good friend of mommy. It's the first time after my surgery and I'm feeling already very good!



Tomorrow my stitches will be removed!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad that everything turned out so well for Ullana and just loved seeing you both in that picture!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> So glad that everything turned out so well for Ullana and just loved seeing you both in that picture!!


Many thanks!

Tomorrow is the last vet visit and then everything's behind us finally! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy for both of you. :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

!Yippeeeeee, Yahoooooo!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> So happy for both of you. :wub::wub:





edelweiss said:


> !Yippeeeeee, Yahoooooo!


Thank you, Susan and Sandi!

Only one week before I felt so concerned...! And now feeling just relieved and happy she recovered so quickly!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news and beautiful photo!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Great news and beautiful photo!


Thank you, Brenda! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Last Friday we went to the vet to get her stitches removed.



I'm so proud of her, she was such a brave and good girl in all these days.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Alexa said:


> Last Friday we went to the vet to get her stitches removed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so proud of her, she was such a brave and good girl in all these days.


So happy to hear the good news that it is all behind you!
So proud of her for being a brave "Big Girl "!!!
Big hugs and Pooh kisses 💋 💕 💖


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Glad everything went OK! 
Looks like you spoil your fur child as much as I do! 
They:wub:deserve it!


----------

